# Nesting material



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I am about ready to pair my pigeons. This will be my first try at breeding, I have read that you give them pine needles to build the nest. I have clay nest bowls but I'm not sure what sort of needles - the short spikey ones, the longer spikey ones or the soft green floppy branches from the garden conifers???? Or would shredded newspaper work? Hay or straw? I'm totally confused!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can use the pine needles just make sure to wash and dry them completely if they have bugs on them. Make sure they are not sharp on the end. The smaller softer ones would be preferrable.

I have used paper towels, and also tobacco stems.

Hay is not good with pigeons as it gets moldy and grows stuff on it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pigeonpoo,


If it were me, I would not use a 'bowl', but instead, I would cut off the bottom inch and a half or so of any roughly 8 or 9 inch square cardboard box, and set that where they will be obiged to Nest, if they can not elect their own spot.

And I would gather definitely "dry" and definitely "clean" dead grass runners, slender twigs that are say 6 to 10 inches long, Pine Needles, and Broom Straws or their likes ( but no Hay as Tressa wisely reminds, ) and merely set or scatter these items for the parents to elect from for their Nest Building.

Especially in cooler climes, if one is to use a Bowl, I think it would be kindest for the Bowl to be plastic, and not ceramic or metal or other that will be a thermal mass pulling warmth from the nest. A Wooden Bowl even, would be a good choice, but regardless, I would make it a very shallow one, so the Babys are not down 'in' it in any way.

Normally Pigeons make Nests on flat surfaces...though sometimes they will elect found objects which in some way are bowl-like. But as the Babys will wish to poop over the edge of whatever they construe the Nest to be, the easier this can be for them, the better...otherwise they try in vain, and the poops roll back 'in' with them.

If you do use a deeper sort of bowl, put stuff in it so the nest that does get made, is going to be made near the top. 

My most recent occasion of two recovered ferals making a nest in here, once they had started in on it in the spot they elected, I slipped a two layer, one foot by one foot piece of the small-bubble 'Bubble Wrap' under their beginning twigs, to insulate it from the bottom for them just that little bit ( since in their case, their nest was on the otherwise cold cement-linolium floor...poppa is not a flier oweing to a bum Wing...)


Have fun...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nesting*

Don't use anything that will seperate or spread out. Because if the babies don't get good footing thier leggs will go different directions and the will be handicapped.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

upcd said:


> Don't use anything that will seperate or spread out. Because if the babies don't get good footing thier leggs will go different directions and the will be handicapped.


I put an old wash cloth *under* the pine needles. This eliminated the above from happening, with my guys anyway. 
When it was time to clean the basket, I just picked up the wash cloth & all the mess & discarded it. A clean 'old' wash cloth & pine needles were put back in the basket. 

Cindy


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I got some nice baskets from the Dollar store. I line them with paper towels and I put a handful of cut long pine needles (since I only have the longer ones around ) . When it's cleaning time I discard the paper towel with all that's on it and start all over. I never wash the pine needles but I collect them ahead of time and throw some food grade diatomaceous earth on them. I also use the diatomaceous earth on their food. I mix the seeds, pallets and some DA in a 100lb plastic container. The DA is very effective against parasites. Good luck breeding


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

This is where I get the DA from in case you might be interested http://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/de_permaguard.aspx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to mention when you start cleaning the nest bowls after the baby is a week old..(believe me it will be high time for cleaning) make sure to have 2 for each nest. One clean one, you can swap out and put the babies in, so they don't have to wait around for you to get the stinky one clean.

I usually put the babies in the clean bowl, set them in a clean cubby, clean out mom and dads nest box, put the babies with their bowl back, and put the nest front back on the box. Then you can clean out the dirty bowl and get it prepared for the next day.

Here is an example of pigeons nesting bowls, they are made specifically for pigeons and work just great. They have a natural skid resistant bottom already built in.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-nestbowls.htm

Okay, so if the link doesn't take you to the nest bowls page, just go do a search and it will pull up the same page.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pigeonpoo said:


> ...what sort of needles - the short spikey ones, the longer spikey ones or the soft green floppy branches from the garden conifers????...


I keep a supply of clean, brown pine needles about 6" long under cover (to keep them dry) in the flight pen. The pigeons really seem to enjoy visiting the "hardware store" to pick out just the right one. The hens are all business - pick up a pine needle, shake it clean, fly in and deposit in the nest box. The males will parade around first, to show off what they found. They seem to get really industrious once the hen has laid the first egg. 

Newspaper is likely to mat down and get slick with poop. You want something with good drainage (babies make lots of poop!) and good traction (to prevent splayed leg). If you can only find green pine needles, you can dry them out in a low oven. If it is too dry, it will be brittle - when the bird shakes it, it will break.

If you watch them putting the needles into their nest, they sort of shake their heads to weave it into the others.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If a person wants to They can order disposble nest bowls from a supply house. They are paper pulp type. That way you just toss them and put in a new one. Also are oval bottomed to keep eggs and young towards the center. Might check them out If any one is interested. They also have pastic ones now that are reusable But same type.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I think that I shall go with the wash cloth and pine needles. 

I've considered the small bubble wrap for insulation, but does this not make the nest damp as it will not breath?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Pine Needles*

I use long pine needles. In a pinch you can use shredded office paper too. They seem to enjoy playing with them while they are hunting for them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use the disposable nest bowl the whiteish carbord kind. I then use a piece of 1/4 felt I cut in a ring to fit the botom of the bowl. It is the felt used for the clay bowls, just cut a bit smaller. You may find the felt a hobby lobby or other fabric stores. I then give them pine needles that fall off of Ponderosa pines. They are long. Some build good nests, some do not. The felt pad will never let you down. It insulates the young birds and keeps them from becoming pladdle legged-keeps them pigeon toed-Ha Ha. When they are done, you throw the bowl away wash the felt and you are back in business wiht a new bowl. I have never cut the ends or washed the needles. Their sent repells mites and other bugs, so I have heard. I did not loose any birds this year in the nest. I have always used the needles and have great luck with them. 
Randy Hill
Hillfamilyloft


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*nest..*

do u have broomstick in your home?? u can use that for their nest or maybe twigs.. don't make the nest for them... let them create or assemble their nest.. if you try to give them some pieces of sticks, they will pick it up and make their nest.. it's more enjoying when u see them making their nest rather than preparing the nest for them.. u dont have to worry if they get tired, coz its part of their lives..(and that serves as an exercise for them...)


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> You can use the pine needles just make sure to wash and dry them completely if they have bugs on them. Make sure they are not sharp on the end. The smaller softer ones would be preferrable.
> 
> I have used paper towels, and also tobacco stems.
> 
> Hay is not good with pigeons as it gets moldy and grows stuff on it.


I use long pine needles.

d.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

do we have to cut the sharp part of the pine needle or just leave it?
and do we pile up the pine needles in one corner of the loft(my loft is small) andthey pick them up or i should spread it out?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Cutting Pine Needles?*

All I can say is that I've never cut my pine needles and it's never been a problem  

d.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Leaving Pine Needles*



Scuiry said:


> All I can say is that I've never cut my pine needles and it's never been a problem
> 
> d.


I guess I should have answered your whole question 


I've done it both ways - leaving some out and filling their nests. They seem to enjoy hunting and presenting treasures to their mates, so having them around to explore gives them something fun to do.

d.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Scuiry said:


> I guess I should have answered your whole question
> 
> 
> I've done it both ways - leaving some out and filling their nests. They seem to enjoy hunting and presenting treasures to their mates, so having them around to explore gives them something fun to do.
> ...


so i should spread it out?
an
d my loft is 4x2 feet


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Spread it Out*



armin369 said:


> so i should spread it out?
> an
> d my loft is 4x2 feet


Yes. Just keep in mind that if you have a small space and leave some on the floor they may soil it, so you may have to replace it when cleaning.

You can start out by putting some right in their nest boxes. They should discover the rest on their own 

d.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Scuiry said:


> Yes. Just keep in mind that if you have a small space and leave some on the floor they may soil it, so you may have to replace it when cleaning.
> 
> You can start out by putting some right in their nest boxes. They should discover the rest on their own
> 
> d.


okay thanks alot


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We keep a big handful of pine needles under a protected shelf (so they don't get pooped on). The males in particular seem to enjoy picking out just the right one, parade it around, then present it to their mate. Just put it in an accessible place and they will find it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Pine needles are great for nesting material and pigeons love them, I've used super long ones, shorter ones and medium sized, all kinds were agreeable with my birds. 
As for poking them, I rarely found that and it wont harm them too much because they know (well most of them) how to weave a nice nest and make the needle tips go downwards. The babies that hatch shouldn't be effected by any pointy parts if the nest was made correctly by a parent pigeon, but if you put the nest together yourself then that may be a problem (maybe in a rehab situation)

My birds will use anything really when they are desperate, twist-ties, thread, I've even seen Pearl carry a whole toilet paper roll in her beak trying to drag it to the nest, or the middle of an empty one, and Dotty carries little tiny pieces of cotton thread (like about 1 cm) that can't even be seen, LOL. It's so funny to watch them at this time of nest building.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

maryco said:


> Pine needles are great for nesting material and pigeons love them, I've used super long ones, shorter ones and medium sized, all kinds were agreeable with my birds.
> As for poking them, I rarely found that and it wont harm them too much because they know (well most of them) how to weave a nice nest and make the needle tips go downwards. The babies that hatch shouldn't be effected by any pointy parts if the nest was made correctly by a parent pigeon, but if you put the nest together yourself then that may be a problem (maybe in a rehab situation)
> 
> My birds will use anything really when they are desperate, twist-ties, thread, I've even seen Pearl carry a whole toilet paper roll in her beak trying to drag it to the nest, or the middle of an empty one, and Dotty carries little tiny pieces of cotton thread (like about 1 cm) that can't even be seen, LOL. It's so funny to watch them at this time of nest building.



my mates havent even start buiding their nest yet and i put in a bowl for them and its been a week or two


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

armin369 said:


> my mates havent even start buiding their nest yet and i put in a bowl for them and its been a week or two



Do they have room to move around so they can pick and choose which cubbies they want?,( they like to settle in a place they pick out) Is there enough light in their coop?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Do they have room to move around so they can pick and choose which cubbies they want?,( they like to settle in a place they pick out) Is there enough light in their coop?


um i have a picture of the loft 
and what do u mean my cubbies and what is it?


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

HEY GUYS I THINK THAT ONE OR TWO SMASHED STRAWS WOULD TOO


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

pigeonpoo said:


> I am about ready to pair my pigeons. This will be my first try at breeding, I have read that you give them pine needles to build the nest. I have clay nest bowls but I'm not sure what sort of needles - the short spikey ones, the longer spikey ones or the soft green floppy branches from the garden conifers???? Or would shredded newspaper work? Hay or straw? I'm totally confused!


*I thought the pine needles that are brown on the ground those are good nesting materal My mom uses them for our pigeons*


----------

